# Rattling from drivers side over bumps at slow speeds



## Taigon1984 (Oct 21, 2021)

I have a 2012 Nissan Versa 1.8L sl 6 spd. I am having an issue where when I drive low speeds, even just rolling, when my drivers side tire hits a small bump, driveway, speed bump, etc., I get a rattling noise and can feel something under my clutch slightly when my foot is resting on it.

I've replaced the control arms, the sway bar links, rotors & pads on both sides, the strut on the drivers side, and the wheel bearing on the passengers side. I eliminated tons of noise that was occurring from all these parts but the main rattle I was trying to resolve just won't go away! 

I thought maybe it was a bad strut that I replaced the original with because I didn't notice this noise before it was replaced and because the boot itself rotates around the shock as where the stock strut on the passengers side, the boot doesn't move, but looking at other aftermarket struts, it seems that they all allow for the boot to rotate around the shock. I can't see anything physically wrong with it. Everything on the suspension feels tight and I can't find anything else that's loose. It sounds like a rattle or clicking with a slight squeek at the end and I don't seem to hear it as much if it's raining.

If I position my car towards my driveway on a slight angle where only the drivers side tire hits the bump, I hear the noise, but positioning it the opposite way for the passengers side tire to make contact, I don't here anything so it has to be on the drivers side.

Im stumped and just checking with the community before paying a mechanic to tell me what's wrong.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The most likely culprits are bad sway bar bushings or a press-ring on the sway bar has slipped, allowing the bar to move side-to-side.


----------



## Taigon1984 (Oct 21, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> The most likely culprits are bad sway bar bushings or a press-ring on the sway bar has slipped, allowing the bar to move side-to-side.


Do you happen to have any reference to replacing sway/stabilizer bar bushings on the Versa? I would like to check that out first.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The bushings aren't difficult to change at all. You can see in the diagram that they just clamp on with 2 screws on each clamp. The little "bump" on the sway bar shown underneath the bushing is the locator ring, there's one on each side. On most Nissan bars they're press-fitted and can slip out of position, allowing the bar to slide side-to-side through the bushings. Checking them visually is easy, there should be no more than about 1/4" of total gap between the rings and bushings (total of both sides). It's usually more like 0" - 1/16", so if there's more than 1/4" then the bar is definitely bad.


----------



## Taigon1984 (Oct 21, 2021)

I did some searching on videos to replace the bushing on this car but couldn't find any, but did find some other vehicles showing examples of the noise and it's exactly what I'm hearing. I'll check them out first. I've never replaced these bushings before but doesn't look too hard. I'll just use a video from another vehicle for some guidance. Thanks for the tips on this!


----------

